# Can lotion get old?



## scarnes (Jan 26, 2009)

I have some lotion that I made awhile back and I just sent some to my husband's family and they are saying that it has a cheesy smell. Does lotion have a shelf life? There was NO mold or mildew in the bottle, just a sour smell along with the scent. I have other friends that have used lotion out of the same batch that I have asked and they say it is fine. Can the base lotion go bad with time? Would really like to figure this out as it has not happen with any of my other batches.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course it can. People add bacteria to lotion by putting it on their hands without using a pump. And if you did not test the recipe or use a recipe that has been tested, alot more than bacteria that is caused from mold can grow. If you don't test your recipe you should put a throw away date on your lotions, especially if they have goatmilk in them! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Also adding that you should be very sure that you pasturize the milk well, I do mine twice for lotion.. and spray all utensils used with rubbing alcohol before using in your batch of lotion, wear gloves.. etc.
Barb


----------



## scarnes (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Vicki and Barb for your help. I use Barbara's recipe on this site for my lotion and I do use the alcohol on everything. I have not pasteurized the milk twice, though. What would you suggest as a time limit for the lotion before it should be thrown away? I am thinking a making a new batch today. I will be extra careful with this batch and do the milk twice, the family loves it and was bummed out that it was ucky!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe 120 days for something with a pump top and explain to your customers about not opening it, I super glue my tops on with just a drop, so the lids don't come off without a lot of effort since the pumps are my testers. Maybe 90 days on something with a screw on top...that is what I do. Just do a best used by date or disgard after date...I put disgard after 90 days, since I am not worried about my lotion going bad sitting before sales, it's after they start using it.


----------

